# Itchy/tingling scalp? Growth?



## Neith (Jan 11, 2009)

I've noticed that people say that their scalp itches and tingles when their hair grows.

erplexed

Wouldn't that mean that your scalp is always itchy and tingling 24/7?  Your hair is ALWAYS growing unless you're sick or something.

Just a thought.  What do you guys think?


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 11, 2009)

With me it feels like I have freakin creepy crawlies walking around my scalp. Before coming to this site I was like am I having a brain aneurysm (I'm a tad dramatic)

When my hair is dirty and itchy vs the tinglin sensation feels completely different.  I would imagine my hair is always growing. I'm not really sure how that works.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jan 11, 2009)

I do know that some people state that you can't feel your hair growing but I honestly can feel mine. Sometimes my scalp gets sore and I get that creepy crawly feeling. I got it today after clarifying my hair...and I'm getting it now. 

When I was taking my Biotin, it felt like hundreds of bugs were just crawling through my scalp (sorry for the visual that may give some of you) and I got a little over an inch of new growth right after I took it for four weeks.


----------



## Lady Kay 21 (Jan 22, 2009)

bump......... my scalp was on fire today with itching and i just washed yesterday.


----------



## **SaSSy** (Jan 22, 2009)

Lady Kay 21 said:


> bump......... my scalp was on fire today with itching and i just washed yesterday.



Maybe something in the shampoo ingredients is causing it


----------



## Faith (Jan 23, 2009)

I was going to post this question but kept forgetting.  I never know if it's itching growing or uh-oh allergy..lol. Hmm!


----------



## Denise11 (Jan 23, 2009)

I think it just means your scalp itches. Hair growing is so subtle that I don't think you can really feel it growing. It's like you know that your skin sheds, and if you have very dry skin you can probably see it, but you can't feel it shedding. Although you know it is.

Dry scalp and skin itches. Maybe it's dry.


----------



## lynndiallo (Jan 23, 2009)

Lady Kay 21 said:


> bump......... my scalp was on fire today with itching and i just washed yesterday.



This happened to me too yesterday. Its not the poo or condish because I always use them. And my scalp nor my hair is dry. It was too itchy so I washed again today. I'm thinking maybe its a growth spurt or an allergic reaction to something. But I'm not allergic to anything...that I know ofd:scratchch


----------



## Quest4healthyhair (Jan 23, 2009)

This is not the regular itchy scalp. It feels like someone dumped a whole bunch of ants on your scalp. It literally feels like you have creepy crawlies on your scalp. I was at work the first time this happened. I had to leave work, I immediately went home and washed my hair. I was convinced I had an infestation. It's not the greatest feeling.




Neith said:


> I've noticed that people say that their scalp itches and tingles when their hair grows.
> 
> erplexed
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Feb 9, 2009)

I thought I was the only one going through this. Daily, I have been drinking my carrot juice, taking B complex, 3,000 mg of MSM, and a prenatal vitamin. I have been drinking protein shakes a minimum of three times per week and eating as many as 4 eggs per day. On top of that, I've been massaging my scalp every night, drinking lots of water, oil sealing my ends after I moisturize. I also use my Green Superfoods powder drink mix daily. None of these things seem out of the ordinary but my scalp feels tingly and crawly, especially in the crown and on the sides of my head. I just washed and roller set my hair on Friday nght. My scalp nor my hair are dry. Today, I felt like I wanted to tear my skin off.Uggghhhh!!


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Aug 1, 2009)

I've been wondering about this.  Even though I do have issues with seb derm, I have noticed that the parts of my scalp that itch the most are also the parts where I have the most growth.


----------



## SingBrina (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow there is a thread for this! I am feeling this creepy crawly sensation lately!!! Since I have been putting more nutrients in my hair and taking care of it more. I know some of the products get the blood clowing, but three days later and the feeling comes... hmm would be nice if it is true that some can feel the sensation of growth


----------



## SingBrina (Jul 16, 2010)

Quest4healthyhair said:


> This is not the regular itchy scalp. It feels like someone dumped a whole bunch of ants on your scalp. It literally feels like you have creepy crawlies on your scalp. I was at work the first time this happened. I had to leave work, I immediately went home and washed my hair. I was convinced I had an infestation. It's not the greatest feeling.


 

Yeah it is not the normal itch, I know the normal dandruff flaky itch. This just feels like blood racing through my scalp if that makes any sense. Not that pat your head and bang it against a wall itch.... hmmm


----------



## chocolatedoll18 (Jul 16, 2010)

Yes i know i will moisturize my hair and scalp with my moisturizer and/or my oils and it still feels 'itchy" at times. i always thought it was something wrong with me, but i also wondered if it means growth...hope it does!


----------



## princessdi (Jul 16, 2010)

I had the creepy crawlies most of this week, so I'm hoping for a growth spurt.


----------



## RENIBELL (Jul 16, 2010)

i think this might be growth spurts, and the feeling we get is from an additional amount of growth coming through compared to normal growth levels. i gues we cant feel regular growth. this is just my opinion. i get the bugs crawling feeling too.


----------



## Nonie (Jul 16, 2010)

I've never really believed this, because itching to me is never a good thing. I have had an itch that was different from the dandruff itch, and yes, it was like something squirming in there. In my case, it was a sign that my follicles were not well. And before I knew it, I had a bald patch.

So when I feel itches, I take that as a sign that something might be amiss and so start to massage my head in that spot. Any sensation that is unusual (like a sore spot) alarms me and makes me massage my scalp so that I can ensure nutrients are being brought by the improved blood flow and any toxins are being taken away. 

My previous bald spots used to itch when I ate food that was obviously not agreeing with me. And then they would feel sore, kinda the way a burn feels. Instead of babying the spot and avoiding touching it, I massage as if my life depended on it.

And another reason I don't believe itches mean "growth" is: the areas on me that have the longest hair are the ones that never itch. *shrug*


----------



## Bublin (Jul 16, 2010)

I agree with Nonie.  Since the beginning of my transition i have alot of regrowth.  Slightly above average of 6 inches in 11 months.  During that time my head did not itch much at all.....in fact it only itched when around the time i usually wash which is once a week and that wasn't really a bad itch.  There were no creepy crawly feelings etc.

Just 2 days ago i put something new on my scalp and now my scalp is itching and crawling and it's on fire.  I need to shampoo before i rip my scalp apart.

Its a sign something is wrong for sure.


----------



## SingBrina (Jul 16, 2010)

Hmm well I have never had any bald spots are any probs, but I guess time will tell. I feel it is just the blood since my hair products do say it allows the circulation of my scalp and I did use the product this morn could be a reason I am feeling it more. But I will see in August whats going on when I compare my hair growth...


----------



## LVLY210 (Jul 16, 2010)

I get this feeling sometimes, but I remember when I used to get this feeling alllll the time. Back in the day when I used to get my hair washed and pressed, then in PE while running, my scalp used to itch soooo much! That exact creepy crawly type itch and I was embarrassed and scared all at the same time.


----------



## SingBrina (Jul 16, 2010)

LVLY210 said:


> I get this feeling sometimes, but I remember when I used to get this feeling alllll the time. Back in the day when I used to get my hair washed and pressed, then in PE while running, my scalp used to itch soooo much! That exact creepy crawly type itch and I was embarrassed and scared all at the same time.


 

Lol its only happened this week, must be my products, I think perhaps because it says it stimulates my scalp? Idk, I will see, thats prob all it is? hmmm


----------



## Spiffy (Jul 16, 2010)

I have heard this before and generally am not sure about it, but hey, if growing pains are real, then why not? Still unsure though...


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jul 16, 2010)

well ladies! i dont know what to think? my scalp did that today (creepy crawly feeling),like an army of insects was in there. but...im not allergique or anything..guess what anyway: i had my braids in on the first saturday of july (tomorow makes it 2 weeks) and im happy, they were tight to my scalp at first (not tight to damage hair dont worry lol)and its now like i can put a pen in it, and there is a part that my finger can go through, weardly its were it was tingling today. but i dont mind all this stuff i just mind my goal


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 28, 2010)

Idk if this is true or not, but since I got my install done my scalp has been a creepy crawly itching mess. Like coolsista, I got braids done and they were pretty snug on Saturday. Today I can slightly lift them up and its only been 4 days!!! Is that normal??


----------



## KurlyNinja (Aug 4, 2010)

I get this feeling every once and a while. Last time it happened I had NG that just came from NO WHERE! About a week ago a spot on my head has been itching like crazy for a week straight. When I checked in that area the NG in that area was a whole INCH longer than the other NG. Now my whole head is feeling like this again... I hope a growth spurt is coming soon...


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jun 23, 2011)

I had a weird sensation last night, but it wasn't exactly and itch and I only felt it when my head touched the pillow.


----------

